# Epic Spellcasting getting you Down?



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

Epic Spellcasting getting you Down?

E.N. Publishing is excited to announce a pair of products to bring the zing back to epic spellcasting. The first, Magic of Legend is now in final production. This product, written by Andargor the Wise, rebuilds the epic spellcasting system to the more familiar system of spell slots by creating a series of epic spell slots for epic level spellcasters. In addition to extending the current spellcasting system to epic levels, it presents full rules for the creation of these epic spells as well as the conversion of spells created in the classic epic spellcasting system to the Magic of Legend system, converting into spells of levels 10 through 80! Extended spell lists are included for the core classes, as well as extending clerical domains to include spells up to level 18 in each core domain. 

Not to be taken lightly, Magic of Legend is 50,000 words of high-level spellcasting mayhem. Now out of final playtesting and in final layout, the current manuscript weighs in at a hefty 80 pages, and will be available from E.N. Publishing this summer in PDF and in print.

The second epic level solution is the newest addition to the best-selling Elements of Magic, the premiere spell point system for d20 spellcasting. Elements of Magic - Legends is a short expansion product that adds epic spellcasting capability to the Elements of Magic system.

Both Elements of Magic - Legends and Magic of Legend will be available for download from our electronic storefront. Keep tuned for updates!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 12, 2005)

Any news on these two products?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 13, 2005)

No news on the EoM one yet, as Ryan has done a skill-based variant of EoM which is going into final revision I believe (he's our EoM man, not I).

Magic of Legend - I'm getting some more art in before I finish laying this out, as it is a large product and deserves some nice art to flesh it out.


----------



## Aluvial (Jan 4, 2007)

I would love to see these products soon...  I'm voicing my consumer power!  

CONSUMER POWER ON! 

*I WANT TO BUY THIS!!!*

CONSUMER POWER OFF!

Thanks...

Aluvial


----------

